# Favourite Winter Gear



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Winter is fast approaching and I thought we could all share our favourite/recommended winter dog gear and any tips that we have for keeping our dogs comfortable in the winter. 

In the winter Jasper wears a jacket and booties when he is outside. He has a fleece jacket by RC Pets (I think the one we have is called the "Whistler Winterwear") that is great on really cold fall days or warmer winter days. His normal winter jacket though is by Chilly Dogs and his style of jacket is the "Great White North" in black. It is such an easy jacket to put on and keeps him nice and warm! I really like that it fully covers his neck, chest, and stomach. 

His paws still get shaved in the winter and he wears Muttlucks (fleece lined model) to keep them warm. He does not like to play outside or go for walks without these on! For the most part these stay on really well. Once in a while a hind one may fall off when he is running in the backyard, but on walks they almost never fall off. His feet stay nice and warm and protected from the elements! 

We have found that we like to keep a towel by the door when he comes in the house from outside. It is handy to wipe his paws if he has just come in from a quick bathroom outing (for which he usually does not wear booties). 

Sometimes when Jasper comes in from playing in the backyard he can get wet and covered in snowballs. We tell him to "go to his mat", which is the "Dog Gone Smart Dirty Dog Doormats". We undress him at that mat and then make him stay until the snow melts off him and he mostly drys off. This mat is super absorbent and is handy to keep the mess contained to just one spot. 

That is about all I can think of for now! If you all want to share your recommended winter things that would be great and probably be very informative to others! I have definitely learnt lots from this forum


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh good idea! I am on the hunt for winter boots for Timi that are well fitted and ergonomic enough for her to run in the park. Not really taking her in the snow, but need something to protect her feet from cold and salt on the ground. Would love some suggestions, it is so hard to find anything under 2 1/2 inches, her feet are more like 1 inch long and wide.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*Disposable dog booties*

I have some dog booties I have tried in the past and have had 2 problems with them. First, they don't want to stay on, and second, they reduce traction so that my dogs might slip when running on the back deck.

I have been thinking about getting disposable booties that look thinner but would still do the job, and they say they assist with traction control. The come in various sizes.









[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Pawz-Water-Proof-Boot-Small-2-Inch/dp/B001J22876/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1443801812&sr=1-1&keywords=dog+boots+small[/ame]


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Minipoo, I used those a fair bit last winter. They do help with traction, they mostly stay on (one or two might come off during very exuberant play with other dogs when one might step on the edge of one and then Dulcie would hop away and it popped off).

They really help with salt and ice, too.

Downsides are - on touch sidewalks and pavement and salt, they might only last for 1-2 outings - which is OK, but could get expensive in a long winter.

The other main downside was that the dog's foot gets sweaty inside there - and then maybe cold in very cold weather. Plus, by getting sweaty, the food pad seems to be more likely to get cracked.

I worked on the sweaty/cracked paw pads using musher's secret religiously. It really works, especially if you bathe the paws at night, let them dry throughly and then apply the mushers before bedtime so it can kind of sooth the paws overnight. Another product I used for this believe it or not, was the human baby diaper ointment that is a gel instead of that white stuff. It gets absorbed overnight and then the paw heals up faster, as long as protected during the next day's outing.

As for the cold. Not sure what to do about that. with the PAWZ on, Dulcie seemed to not feel the cold as easily as without them. However, once we got down to 0-10 degrees F, I thought it best to limit outings to shorter times, just in case.

I wish there was a really great WARM dog boot that would stay on! I have tried everything - even the ones with little knitted ankles on them. No luck. 

SO far the best compromise as been the PAWZ.

Jasper Rules, this post got me off on a tangent looking for winter gear for Dulcie. A big problem is always the overall slim, yet deep chested body shape of our poodles. That website for the chilly dog coats is really impressive! They have regular fit coats for most dog body types, and then Long and Lean for greyhounds and other dogs with our poodle body type. Very cool! I think I am going to order one of those Great White North ones - although I do wish it had a little opening in the neck for the leash -- however, I LOVE the fleece collar!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I love the idea of those Pawz rubber boots but for Chanter, his nails would tear them because we always have to walk down the road to get to the park & forest. Muttluks are good but expensive and every year he loses 1 or 2. I was lucky last year in that I found the 2 he lost. There is a discussion on booties.com footwear with good reviews. I came across youtube videos on make your own dog booties and I think I'll try that. 

As for dog coats, we have 1 for Chanter but I only put it on when it's pouring rain or wet snow. I am unsure what brand but I bought it at a horse store!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Warmth and being able to run in them are my two biggest concerns. The way that Timi runs through the dog park, I cannot put anything on her that could potentially trip her up!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

We use ruffwear; haven't lost any yet. There are many configurations. We use them against hot pavement mostly. They are pricey, but then so is buying multiple sets of cheaper boots.


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

The thing that I have noticed with Muttluks is that while they do lose their grip when they get worn out, for quite awhile, they provide some traction. 

Nifty - I am glad you liked the Chilly Dogs jackets! They have really put a lot of thought into keeping important areas of the dog warm. 

Tiny Poodles - the Muttluks Itty Bitty size might work on your toy poodle. Jasper (mpoo) has nice small, tight feet and he wears a size XXS. According to the sizing chart, the Itty Bitty's should fit 1-1.5 inches long.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi! This is so funny. When I was in "negotiations" to get Sunny (another Tyramara poodle) his breeder got quiet on the phone when I was telling her this wonderful Hurrta jacket I had ordered for him. I thought I lost the connection, but instead she said, "Debbie, I don't put clothes on my dogs" -- it was funny. When I acknowledged that although she lives way up in Canada where it is cold, it is also dry -- where I live it is very damp and that goes right through you. So, she said if I inisist, "good luck with that!" -- when I finally got Sunny and then finally received the jacket I tried to put on him. Boy, was she right! He would not move -- looked at me like I had him in some torture jacket. Never put it on him -- tried once when it was very cold -- he would not do his business until I took it off of him!!! So, no clothes for Mr. Sunny......however, the salt on the sidewalks really bothers his feet and I found some canvas booties he will tolerate! Glad to know there is a Tyramara poodle wearing winter attire!

By the way, these are the best booties that stay on, in many sizes, and don't break the bank and he walks in them! http://www.mtnridge.com/booties.html


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have muttluks for Lily and will need to get them for Javelin. Peeves goes barefoot with no problems. Lily has a muttluks snow suit too. I also have a foggy mountain turnout coat for her. The snow suit and booties are for romping in the yard. I use the turnout coat when we go out on cold days and just clean her feet when we get inside otherwise. I will probably do the same with the little man.

I do put Musher's Secret on everyone's feet too.

PS this is a great thread Jasper Rules. Knowing what has and hasn't worked for others can certainly save some of use experimental money.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Winter gear? I love winter gear! 

Here's mine... at -25C. lol










Tonka? He gets nothing... no coat, no boots. But he's never on anything but snow. And at -25, only about half an hour outside.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Has anyone used muttluks socks indoors for traction on wood floors? Are they worth it? 

lily cd re, what size of muttluks does Lily wear? I figure she and Dulcie are almost exactly the same size.  Also, did you get the winter ones or the all-weather ones? 

Has anyone tried their pawstick for paw pad care? Is it as good as mushers? It would be nice to have something to roll on without having to get the mushers all over my own hands!

ETA -- Oh those snowsuits look like the ideal thing for blustery snowy winter days! May I ask what size you used for Lily?


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

LOL You look both warm and cold! Tonka is lucky not to have to deal with salt, salty slush and slushy icy salty snowy streets!

Oops! This was supposed to be a reply with quote for country boy


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

nifty said:


> Has anyone used muttluks socks indoors for traction on wood floors? Are they worth it?
> 
> lily cd re, what size of muttluks does Lily wear? I figure she and Dulcie are almost exactly the same size.  Also, did you get the winter ones or the all-weather ones?
> 
> ...


I haven't used the socks. We have wood floors, but at this point slipping on them has never seemed to be an issue.

I have the fleece lined size small muttluks for Lily and a size 20 on the snow suit. I use them more for the idea of keeping her from ending up covered in ice balls than anything else, but she does like to stay out in the cold and I would not allow her to be out very long at all if she weren't dressed for it. She weighs 36 pounds and is 22 3/4" at the withers if that helps.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Lily RE CD - I am considering getting the Muttluk snowsuit this year for Jasper. Even though it doesn't have fleece lining on the inside, do you find that Lily is comfortable in it? I want Jasper to be warm, but I don't want to restrict his movement in any way.

Liljaker - that's funny! Jasper is totally the opposite! He does not want to even play outside without his jacket and booties! 

Countryboy - haha! I love it! 

I am glad you are finding this thread informative and helpful


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Jasper Rules said:


> The thing that I have noticed with Muttluks is that while they do lose their grip when they get worn out, for quite awhile, they provide some traction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hum, do you mind if I ask how tall Jasper is and how much he weighs? He might have small tight feet for a Mpoo, but it is difficult to imagine that something which fits a Mpoo would fit a tiny Timi. Her feet might be a tough fit too, although tight, she also has very high knuckles and thick pads.
Oh how I wish that there was a doggie shoe store where she could just go try them on lol!
Please excuse how mussy she is in this younger picture, but you can see in it how thick her paws are for her size.


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Jasper is 15 pounds and 14.5 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, if any small girl dog owners are interested, look for this snowsuit that I found on Ebay last year - not only does it have a nice fold over of fabric under the zipper to keep it insulated and prevent you from getting hair caught in the zipper, on the two girly colors that they had, it covers the entire belly right up to the top of the vulva. It always annoys me that most snow suits do not cover the belly in order to leave room for boy parts - there is just no reason that a girls whole tummy needs to be exposed!














And for around the house or as an extra layer under a jumpsuit, this from a company called Dressed to the Knines happens to be an excellent fit for a lean, leggy, broad chested Tpoo


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

nifty said:


> LOL You look both warm and cold! Tonka is lucky not to have to deal with salt, salty slush and slushy icy salty snowy streets!


The advantages of living in the country, I guess. 

Probably in suburbia I would consider boots. That salt/sand mix can't be good for pads. But I got the same reaction from Tonka's breeder as from Sunny's breeder. Only mine was simply a snicker when I asked about clothes. lol 

This is probably a good thread tho to add something I've been moving to at the dog park. The day I took that pic of he and Champ, way across the field Tonka sits down to chew at his paw... probably snow packed in there. So I start moving toward him to check it out... like a good, caring owner. 

But before I get there, he's up and gone again. So I backed off. And the next time he chewed, I left him alone. With the same result... chew some snow out, then get back to the chase.

Since then, I've never worried about snow packing in his pads. He handles it fine by himself.


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

The rare instance that Jasper goes out to play without booties he licks at his paws a lot too. His feet get very cold and the roads are heavily salted/sanded here so booties are a necessity (for him at least).


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Winter? We don't have Winter here in SoCal ?. Just kidding I guess we get a slight Winter. I'm interested to see what happens this year with the El Niño. Usually our winter gear consists of a long hair cut or if that doesn't happen a few coats and sweaters. They hate being dressed up but will tolerate if they are cold. Never had a need for booties or anything really protective because the weather just doesn't get sever enough.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't worry too much about road salt since my neighborhood has no sidewalks. You would have to walk in the street, but during a bad winter where lots of snow comes down and it persists the street gets so narrow that I don't take them out in the road. They play in the yard. It is a somewhat limited way of life for all of us, but having a friend who was hit by a car while walking her dog (dog killed, friend permanently slightly disabled) I won't risk those walks.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

That sure is understandable - how horrible for your friend!

I stay off the roads here in the city, too - although of course I do have to take the walks since I don't have a yard. I live in the Cathedral district here and have churches all around me - so naturally even the sidewalks are thickly covered with salt every time the weather gets colder and there is any sort of precipitation. The salt is unavoidable for Dulcie, which is why I am thankful for this thread and these recommendations!


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Lily RE CD - I am considering getting the Muttluk snowsuit this year for Jasper. Even though it doesn't have fleece lining on the inside, do you find that Lily is comfortable in it? I want Jasper to be warm, but I don't want to restrict his movement in any way.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

liljaker said:


> Hi! This is so funny. When I was in "negotiations" to get Sunny (another Tyramara poodle) his breeder got quiet on the phone when I was telling her this wonderful Hurrta jacket I had ordered for him. I thought I lost the connection, but instead she said, "Debbie, I don't put clothes on my dogs" -- it was funny. When I acknowledged that although she lives way up in Canada where it is cold, it is also dry -- where I live it is very damp and that goes right through you. So, she said if I inisist, "good luck with that!" -- when I finally got Sunny and then finally received the jacket I tried to put on him. Boy, was she right! He would not move -- looked at me like I had him in some torture jacket. Never put it on him -- tried once when it was very cold -- he would not do his business until I took it off of him!!! So, no clothes for Mr. Sunny......however, the salt on the sidewalks really bothers his feet and I found some canvas booties he will tolerate! Glad to know there is a Tyramara poodle wearing winter attire!
> 
> By the way, these are the best booties that stay on, in many sizes, and don't break the bank and he walks in them! Mountain Ridge Quality Sled Dog Equipment Racing Alaskan Husky Dogs




Again, this is one of those "to each his own" comments. I agree with your breeder, lol. The booties I understand, but not the clothes. 

UNLESS, it's a motorcycle Poodle, and he's all dressed up in his "Born To Be Wild" leather outfit, ready to go motorcycling with his owner!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> I don't worry too much about road salt since my neighborhood has no sidewalks. You would have to walk in the street, but during a bad winter where lots of snow comes down and it persists the street gets so narrow that I don't take them out in the road. They play in the yard. It is a somewhat limited way of life for all of us, but having a friend who was hit by a car while walking her dog (dog killed, friend permanently slightly disabled) I won't risk those walks.


Lily, I'm so sorry for what happened to your friend and her dog. How horribly sad. :-(


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It's a pretty mild climate here but it does get a bit chilly in winter and sometimes we have a cold snap where it's really cold for a week or two...like in the upper teens, low 20's. (f) That's cold for here. But today, it's 55 degrees right now, will probably warm up later. And Matisse came inside and was shivery. Even in my house, which is not much over 60, they're a tad chilly I think. So I turn up the heat a few degrees for them, not me. lol. They're growing their hair out a little thicker for winter too. I can't leave a sweater or coat on them around the house or they'll bite at it to try to get it off. They don't love their coats but when we're walking, they forget about them. 

So when it's too chilly outside, even though they're exercising and probably a little warmer from that, they wear their "ski" parkas. No boots or anything. If it snows, it's not usually much. And if they put anything on the roads, I don't think they do on the side walks. They're just not geared for ice and snow around here so when it does get that way, we're usually in for a lot of trouble with car accidents. I'm in the suburbs and have a quiet neighborhood so I can walk around the block or another block safely enough. 

Dogs' feet don't tend to get frost bite apparently. So, I don't worry about their feet and we're not out for that long. But then I don't go for a walk if it's less than about 10-15 degrees f. At least that's how I did it in Idaho. It rarely gets that cold here.

Back in Idaho, they put magnesium chloride on the roads to soften the ice or packed snow. I didn't put booties on my dogs then either and I'm sure they got it on their feet. But when we returned from our walks, they'd walk through the clean snow all the way up my long driveway and through the yard where I had shoveled and it seemed to rinse off. They never had problems with their pads from that. But I think when we have dogs with more hair between the toes, the ice balls collect and hang on more...and those must hurt and even cause abrasions when they're rubbing against them. I just don't recall any problems. But where I walked was usually very packed down/plowed and also very dry so stuff didn't tend to stick to them. Here, the snow is very wet usually. That makes it sticky.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Jasper Rules said:


> Lily RE CD - I am considering getting the Muttluk snowsuit this year for Jasper. Even though it doesn't have fleece lining on the inside, do you find that Lily is comfortable in it? I want Jasper to be warm, but I don't want to restrict his movement in any way.


Yes I think she seems quite warm when she comes in after a good romp in the snow with her show suit on.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Has anybody tried these boots?
https://www.neopaws.com/catalog/colourregularperformanceshoesboots-p-1903.html


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

I have heard that neopaws are a bit bulky, but otherwise they are really good!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Jasper Rules said:


> I have heard that neopaws are a bit bulky, but otherwise they are really good!



Hum, I wonder if that would make her stumble when she runs...


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

We never put anything on our poodles in winter either .... Maybe it's a Canadian thing! Jk... I tried but they hate clothes, and run so hard when they're out on the property they stay warm and I only let them out for short periods at a time when it's really cold. No salt up here, they use sand on the roads and mag chloride. Not sure if that's any better than salt.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

For tiny boots check out the Wellies by Canada Pooch. They're rubber, but not disposable like the Pawz boots and are super easy to put on. I sold more of them to small dog owners last winter than any other boot. They released larger sizes this year that would fit even standard poodles. 
For coats, I like Chilly Dog (not the same as chilly dogs) wool knit sweaters, and I sew so I make my own coats and fleece jammies for the pups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

kayla_baxter said:


> For tiny boots check out the Wellies by Canada Pooch. They're rubber, but not disposable like the Pawz boots and are super easy to put on. I sold more of them to small dog owners last winter than any other boot. They released larger sizes this year that would fit even standard poodles.
> For coats, I like Chilly Dog (not the same as chilly dogs) wool knit sweaters, and I sew so I make my own coats and fleece jammies for the pups.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't find anything for the boots you mentioned. Can you provide a link? Thanks.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My girls are no problem to dress winter or summer, they actually fight too get dressed first. Getting dressed usually means going by-by, that I am sure is the reason. Although they act normal and never try to get out of the clothes. When I got Cayenne, I kept a sweater on even in the house, as she would shake, not Bella she was fine, and my house was not cold.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> I couldn't find anything for the boots you mentioned. Can you provide a link? Thanks.



They're not on the website yet, they only released them last year. This is them, though. They retail around $25. 
http://nor-skypet.com/index.php/can...-dogs-xs-4xl-in-black-red-booties-bootys.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks they look great!


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Has anyone heard of/used the Hurtta ultimate warmer winter coat? Looks very interesting...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you know, all of this talk about winter wear for dogs is lighting up a neon sign in my head: Clothes Hound!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Jasper Rules said:


> Has anyone heard of/used the Hurtta ultimate warmer winter coat? Looks very interesting...


I see it here: Ultimate warmer - Hurtta , and it looks really good. They seem to take activity into account in their designs. Last winter or maybe the one before I happened onto this one Winter Jacket - Hurtta in a local Marshall's, and tried it on Oliver right there in the store. It fit and was a huge bargain so I didn't hesitate even though our winters here are not usually all that cold. It just made sense to have it in the closet, just in case . Yes, as you may imagine, I have a few sweaters, a sweatshirt, and rain coats. But the rainwear has never pleased me and I want to get him something that's a rain suit with legs. Especially the way the wind works up here in our part of town; it's hard to walk sometimes even without rain. When El Nino arrives, we'll both need new protection. So this thread is a huge help to me!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I now have about 4 websites marked and stuff in all of their shopping carts and now I can't decide which to pick!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Streetcar said:


> I see it here: Ultimate warmer - Hurtta , and it looks really good. They seem to take activity into account in their designs. Last winter or maybe the one before I happened onto this one Winter Jacket - Hurtta in a local Marshall's, and tried it on Oliver right there in the store. It fit and was a huge bargain so I didn't hesitate even though our winters here are not usually all that cold. It just made sense to have it in the closet, just in case . Yes, as you may imagine, I have a few sweaters, a sweatshirt, and rain coats. But the rainwear has never pleased me and I want to get him something that's a rain suit with legs. Especially the way the wind works up here in our part of town; it's hard to walk sometimes even without rain. When El Nino arrives, we'll both need new protection. So this thread is a huge help to me!


I "donated" the Hurtta" to a neighbor who rescued a poodle bichon mix and she was thrilled so it is getting used.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a couple different coats for Stella and Fire (Border Collie). A couple different weight insulation, and all waterproof/windproof. They are like a horse blanket but cover the undersides of them. One actually has the Velcro down the back so no snow can get under. I also have a Snowsuit from Pet Edge that has zip on legs and a hood. I love it. I put girls leg warmers on Stellas legs so the snow wont get packed in her long leg hair. And they do not mind dressing up at all. I tried boots on my Border Collie and she kept losing them out in the snow so I gave up. 
With Michigan winter weather you never know what we are going to get. Last year we broke our record for the snowiest winter ever!! Stella love to play out in the cold and snow but I restrict her time out in the bad stuff, I hate the cold so I don't like to be out in it long.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I use these for Yuki and our golden. They stay on very well. I have only lost one when I didn't tighten it enough and he was zooming through the yard...but they are bright red and bright orange so they are easy to find . He doesn't act like he needs them, but I hate picking snow balls out of his feet. I have used them on a few walks and they did their job!

Amazon.com: Ultra Paws Rugged Dog Boot, Black, Large: Pet Supplies


I got these for Atticus. He doesn't do a lot of running outside so they stay on well and dont absorb much since he isn't out for very long. We don't walk much during winter so they just protect his feet from the cold when going potty in the back yard.

Pet Boots : Amazon.com: Ultra Paws TrAction Dog Boots - XX Petite


I'm still debating if I want to get a coat for Yuki. It would be nice to keep the snow/slush off of him but I haven't found one that I am in love with yet. I'm going to look into the Hurrta ones mentioned above! I hope they have one small enough for Atticus...he is so little he kicks so much slush onto his belly and gets his sweatshirts soaked.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Woah!! El Niño brought on some crazy rain in SoCal today! I might need to check up on some of these products after all! Glad this thread was made.


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

I am not sure if I am going to order a Hurtta ultimate warmer jacket yet. I absolutely love it, but Jasper has a jacket already... I can't decide! 

Thanks for sharing everyone


----------

